# All: Liars can never be friends



## Dike

How to say "Liars can never be friends." in each Nordic language (Swedish, Norwegian-Bokmål, Danish and Icelandic)?
Hopefully can get some help here, especially from the native speakers!
Thanks very much!


----------



## Renaissance man

Swedish: "Lögnare kan aldrig bli vänner."

Or, focusing on the state of being friends -- as opposed to becoming friends -- "lögnare kan aldrig förbli vänner".


----------



## Dike

Renaissance man said:


> Swedish: "Lögnare kan aldrig bli vänner."
> 
> Or, focusing on the state of being friends -- as opposed to becoming friends -- "lögnare kan aldrig förbli vänner".


 
Takk!!!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

My attempt at Icelandic:

Lygarar geta ekki aldrei verið vini.

Probably wrong though.


----------



## Tazzler

Alxmrphi said:


> My attempt at Icelandic:
> 
> Lygarar geta ekki aldrei verið vini.
> 
> Probably wrong though.



Don't you mean "vinir" (nominative)? Why your choice of a double negative? (I think a plain "aldrei" would suffice but there might me some grammatical rule I'm not aware of.)


----------



## sindridah

Yeah little mis-confusion

Liars can't be friends : Lygarar geta ekki verið vinir

Liars can never be friends: Lygarar geta aldrei verið vinir


----------



## Dike

Thank you all! I'm very appreciate!


----------



## Grefsen

Renaissance man said:


> Swedish: "Lögnare kan aldrig bli vänner."


I think the Norwegian version of this is "Løgnere kan aldri bli venner."


----------



## mosletha

Any room for nynorsk? If so; lygnarar kan aldri verta vener.


----------



## Dan2

mosletha said:


> lygnarar kan aldri verta vener.


Er "verta" det samme ordet som "verte"?


----------



## mosletha

Dan2 said:


> Er "verta" det samme ordet som "verte"?


Jepp, nynorsk tillèt idag både a-infinitiv («å vera») og e-infinitiv («å vere»). E-infinitiven er rettnok vorten meir og meir vanleg, men opphavleg var det faktisk bare a-infinitiv som gjaldt. 
Eg synest personleg at a-infinitiv er mykje finare og meir tradisjonell, så eg bruker alltid a-infinitiv. Dessutan har både færøysk, islandsk og  svensk a-infinitiv, så det er eit fint sams trekk. 


Translation; 
Yes, nynorsk today allows for use of both a-infinitive (å vera) and e-infinitiv (å vere). Despite the e-infinitive  having become more and more common, only a-infinitive was originally allowed.
I personally think that a-infinitive is much more beautiful and more traditional, so I always use it. In addition, both Faroese, Icelandic and Swedish have a-infinitive, so it's a nice common trait.


----------



## Havfruen

Danish:
Løgnere kan aldrig blive venner.
Løgnere kan aldrig være venner.

The verb (at blive) means to become or to remain, while (at være) means to be.


----------



## Dike

Grefsen said:


> I think the Norwegian version of this is "Løgnere kan aldri bli venner."


 
Thanks dude!


----------



## Dike

mosletha said:


> Any room for nynorsk? If so; lygnarar kan aldri verta vener.


 
of course there is, thank you!


----------



## Dike

Havfruen said:


> Danish:
> Løgnere kan aldrig blive venner.
> Løgnere kan aldrig være venner.
> 
> The verb (at blive) means to become or to remain, while (at være) means to be.


 
Thank you!


----------



## hanne

Havfruen said:


> The verb (at blive) means to become or to remain, while (at være) means to be.



Which applies to Swedish and Norwegian too, so some of the translations written above are not strict.


----------

